# Lily's Photo Thread



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey guys! I have been meaning to do this, but never got around to it. So I have over a million pictures, but I don't want to put them all on at one time, so enjoy these few and let me know if you want more! 
Hello!








Why is your arm so big?








What's going on?








Guess what? What ? Hedgie butt. :lol:


----------



## Hedgiegirlsmom (Feb 3, 2011)

She's very cute.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

What a cutie! I love the dark mask <3


----------



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks guys! I just uploaded another photo. Sorry they are small, still figuring out Tinypic.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, I love Hedgie butts! So cute. And of course the answer is, Yes! More Lily pictures. We especially love butts and teeth!


----------



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

2 more:

GRR leave me alone!








What do you want?









That was a few weeks ago, so she is much less grumpy.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I am totally going to steal your 'guess what? what? hedgie butt' line! :lol: 

I'm loving Lily! She's lovely. Wonderful picture-keep 'em coming!


----------



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

Picture Time

Ohai!









What's up? 









I smell something yummy...









I didn't do anything! (This is after she pooped on my hand. :roll: )









Enjoy! (And sorry I have bad captions, I'm bad at those.  )


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

She is super cute!! So tiny.


----------



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah, those are from a few weeks ago. New ones are on my iTouch, because it's the only camera I have, so it will be awhile. And thanks for all the compliments!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

No problem! I know the feeling. My camera cord is lost in another dimension so I had to order a new one! It should be here any day though.


----------

